# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  19/05/2015 [PACK2] SPDTooL v1.0.0.2006 Released !

## mohamed73

Added support for :   
[x] *Telenor R60* (PRO1201AU001.112) - FLASH READ/WRITE - FORMAT - DIRECT UNLOCK - IMEI/BT - REPAIR - *WORLD FIRST !*  
[x] *Natcom N6205* (SPD6531DA revision) - FLASH READ/WRITE - FORMAT  - UNLOCK BY PATCH WRITE (Natcom N6205_SPD6531DA_EN_FR-2_PATCHED.spd) -  IMEI/BT - REPAIR  - *WORLD FIRST !*  
[x] *ITEL 2100* - FLASH READ/WRITE - FORMAT - UNLOCK BY PATCH WRITE (ITEL_2100_SWAHILI_EN-2_PATCHED.spd) - IMEI/BT - REPAIR  - *WORLD FIRST !*        
 best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

